# ???? has anyone played with the Cabela's Thundor recurve bow?



## mac87toy (Feb 9, 2007)

I was kicking around cabela's the other day and found the cabela's Thundor bow and was wandering if anyone has shot or messed with one at all. It looks very well made, like it might be made by Hoyt possibly. I have thought about playing/dabbling in the recurve style for years but it's a huge investment and at this price point it's hard not to give it a try. Thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

Thundor... I thought this was a misspelling. Sounds like a '70's Saturday morning cartoon character. "Thundor, and the Super Lizards!"

If you like extremely modern looking takedowns, it actually looks promising. Might be a competitor for the Sage as a starter bow. I may check it out at the local Cabelas, just to see how well it's made.


----------



## mac87toy (Feb 9, 2007)

Norm, i am not much on the looks of it actually but it's more the function i am looking for as well as I would like to be able to put a bow fishing set up on it if nothing else. I have never shot a lot of recurves. I have a buddy that has a hoyt buffalo that is amazing but I can't afford to jump that far in off the bat.


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

From the photo and description it looks promising for the price. If nobody else comes up with something better, I may try to check with my local Cabelas this week to see what hands on impression I can get of the hardware. I drive right by Cabelas on my way to the gym on Monday and Thursday nights. Cabelas tends to rebrand hardware for sale under their own brand. Perhaps someone else recognizes the hardware under another name?


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

it looks like the Greatree optima bow to me.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

It's not too bad. I've shot worse bows for sure. The grip is actually pretty decent.


----------



## mac87toy (Feb 9, 2007)

I went and put about 2 dozen arrows down the range today with it and was pleasantly surprised. It does have some vibration on the stock bow with zero sound deadening but it can be tuned and quieted up pretty easy I would think. I desired for the price point I could not pass it up so i ended up going with the 45# limbs. It shot the full length cabela's carbon 55/70 arrows like darts with zero warble. I plan on shooting it off the shelf as it's radiused for it and adding some felt to the limbs where it contacts as well as some beaver fur string silencers. Again for the price it's pretty dang nice and will be a whole lot of fun to shoot and play around with!


----------



## Pensfan (Dec 29, 2015)

Norm Koger said:


> Cabelas tends to rebrand hardware for sale under their own brand. Perhaps someone else recognizes the hardware under another name?


I received one of these for Christmas and after a little bit of research it appears to be a Fleetwood Knight Takedown Recurve; some places have it listed with the manufacturer as Western Recreation Industries. 

I haven't had a chance to shoot mine yet due to flooding here in MO, but it seems to be a nice starter bow, especially for the black Friday price paid for it from Cabela's


----------



## MOHG0613 (Dec 26, 2014)

ive shot my buddies and it felt pretty good to me


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

I bought a 40# Camo colored, when it was on sale for $89 last month on the black Friday sales at Cabelas. Until I master the recurve with instinctive shooting, I'll shoot at least 60 arrows through it every day. Then I might upgrade. I put a stick on (cheap) Bear Weather rest, instead of the one that came with it. Be sure to twist the string, for proper brace height.


----------



## Coyboy100 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just picked up the Thundor in the bargain cave. $58 bucks but has no string or arrow rest. Wanted to buy a string but they didn't have any, but did get a bear weather rest. Got home and was looking to order a string and noticed the ones they sell online are 66". Mine is marked 50# 62". Guess they changed the specs? I havent shot much in years but miss it.


----------

